# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Am I the only one that feels like this?

## Gemmy

I hope this doesn't sound silly. I actually didn't know which forum to put this in because it seems to fit a few of them but since it gives me terrible panic attacks, I figured it may fit here.

Whenever I feel myself about to have a panic attack, I start sweating and feel this urge to literally go crazy. I have this intense sense of "impending doom" like I'm close to my fate. My heart also pounds extremely hard and fast and that's what's driving me insane.

I have an intense fear of my heart exploding whether or not I'm having a panic attack and I don't know why. It's like a never ending cycle and I don't know how to end it. Is it even possible for your heart to explode? I don't have heart problems. It's just my anxiety and it's making it extremely hard for me to live a normal life anymore.

----------


## Member11

> I hope this doesn't sound silly. I actually didn't know which forum to put this in because it seems to fit a few of them but since it gives me terrible panic attacks, I figured it may fit here.
> 
> Whenever I feel myself about to have a panic attack, I start sweating and feel this urge to literally go crazy. I have this intense sense of "impending doom" like I'm close to my fate. My heart also pounds extremely hard and fast and that's what's driving me insane.
> 
> I have an intense fear of my heart exploding whether or not I'm having a panic attack and I don't know why. It's like a never ending cycle and I don't know how to end it. Is it even possible for your heart to explode? I don't have heart problems. It's just my anxiety and it's making it extremely hard for me to live a normal life anymore.



It doesn't sound silly. I have this too. Some days it feels like my heart is actually popping out of my body! It can be quite scary at times.

----------


## Otherside

It doesn't sound silly. I get that too sometimes. I never got the sweating from the anxiety, but I got other symptoms, and I got the one that made my heart pound as hard as it could. And it was horrible. And I did worry that it was something physical. Anxiety can do that. 





> Is it even possible for your heart to explode?



Don't think so, it's just the anxiety. It can make you believe things that are completely irritational sometimes.  :Hug:

----------


## sanspants

*hugs* Yup, pretty much par for the panicked course, as far as I know. Although I don't usually have them, they've hit me as medication reactions before.

----------


## Gemmy

Thanks guys  ::):  I've been feeling sorta better. I've still had panic attacks, some more intense than others, but noticing that they do always subside is what's helping me feel better.

----------

